# Tasten anders belegen



## BLOEBAUM (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit einem Java Programm die Windows Tasten so belegen,
dass diese Belegung für allen anderen Anwendungen auf dem PC wirksam sind?

Beispiel: 

Wenn die Taste "AltGr" und die Taste "A" gedrückt werden soll folgendes ausgelöst werden:

Die Punkte 1 bis 4 sollen nacheinander ausgeführt werden

1. String "Hallo" an der Cursorposition eingeben
2. danach die Taste Enter aktivieren
3. danach die Funktionstaste F3 aktivieren
4. danach die Funktionstaste F11 aktivieren.

Ist das mit Java möglich?


----------



## TheLightning (10. Januar 2007)

Für solche Spielereien ist Java aufgrund seiner Architektur nicht wirklich geeignet. Es mag eventuell Möglichkeiten geben auf andere Fenster zuzugreifen, allerdings ist das alles andere als Plattformunabhängig und daher besser mit anderen Sprachen wie C++ zu realisieren.


----------



## matdacat (10. Januar 2007)

Für sogenannte "Keyboard Hooks" ist Java tatsächlich nicht geeignet. Möglich ist es aber dennoch mittels JNI, siehe z.B. diesen Thread.

Was das Simulieren von gedrückten Keyboardtasten und Mausklicks angeht: das funktioniert unter Java hervorragend mittels der Klasse Robot.


----------



## TheLightning (10. Januar 2007)

hmm.. ich weiß warum ich mich aus den GUI geschichten raushalte 
Einschränkungen wirst du soweit ich das jetzt gesehen habe aber dadurch haben dass du nur für ein aktives fenster die Aktionen durchführen lassen kannst. Der Robot weiß nichts vom Fenster in das er schreibt. Er ist simuliert nur Maus und Tastatureingaben. (richtig?  )


----------



## matdacat (10. Januar 2007)

TheLightning hat gesagt.:


> Der Robot weiß nichts vom Fenster in das er schreibt. Er ist simuliert nur Maus und Tastatureingaben. (richtig?  )


Damit hast Du recht


----------



## BLOEBAUM (11. Januar 2007)

TheLightning hat gesagt.:


> Für solche Spielereien ist Java aufgrund seiner Architektur nicht wirklich geeignet. Es mag eventuell Möglichkeiten geben auf andere Fenster zuzugreifen, allerdings ist das alles andere als Plattformunabhängig und daher besser mit anderen Sprachen wie C++ zu realisieren.



Es handelt sich nicht um eine Spielerei, sondern um eine Erleichterung im Job!


----------



## TheLightning (11. Januar 2007)

Nimm das nicht persönlich... für mich sind GUI-Makros generell Spielerei 
Eventuell reichen dir ja die Robot-Möglichkeiten. Andere Programmiersprachen ermöglichen dir halt auch auf Fenster im Hintergrund zuzugreifen, wobei ich jetzt natürlich keine Ahnung habe was JNI einem für Möglichkeiten eröffnet.

Wenn es dir wirklich nur darum geht repetive Tastendrücke oder Kopiervorgänge oder ähnliches zu automatisieren schau dir doch mal Windows-Makro-Recorder an ...

http://hintenaus.at/ da gibt es einen Freeware-Recorder

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## BLOEBAUM (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo Dominik,

habe ich nicht persönlich genommen.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Freeware-Recorder.


Gruß

Harald


----------

